# Weirdest laws in US states - no ice cream on cherry pie in Kansas!



## AnnieA (Oct 1, 2019)

And no eating fried chicken with a fork in Georgia.   Some of these are pretty funny.

https://www.usatoday.com/list/news/...y-state/53ad0541-3518-4432-adc4-0fec193d389e/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2019)

What???

Aside from Lemon, Cherry is the only fruit pie I enjoy and always with ice cream.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 1, 2019)

"Bigfoot hunters, beware. Skamania County, Washington, passed a law in 1969 deeming the "slaying of Bigfoot to be a felony and punishable by 5 years in prison." The law was later amended, designating Bigfoot as an endangered species."


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2019)

*I looked up some weird laws in my State of Pennsylvania.
1.  All liquor stores shall be run by the state government.
2. In Connellsville, PA, you cannot wear pants that are lower than five inches below the waist.
3. In Morrisville, PA, it is illegal for a woman to wear any kind of makeup without acquiring a special permit.
4. Pittsburgh has strict rules regarding trolley cars – it’s against the law to bring a donkey or a mule onto a trolley car.
5. If you’re in Coatesville and you misuse a shopping cart – you could be convicted of a crime.
6. Hunters beware – it’s a crime to shoot a big game animal while it’s swimming.
7. Speaking of hunting – it’s illegal to hunt in a cemetery.
8. Let’s play fair – it’s illegal to use dynamite to catch a fish.
9. Start the wedding early – it’s illegal for a minister to perform a marriage when either the bride or groom is drunk.
10 Pa isn’t the only state to have dumb rules – in Rhode Island, it’s a misdemeanor to tell an online lie about your waistline, your age or anything else that qualifies as the “transmission of false data.” So much for online dating – we’d all go to jail.*


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 1, 2019)

at 4 and 10 especially!


----------



## toffee (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

Speaking of weird liquor laws, in Maryland, all kinds of stores are allowed to sell alcoholic beverages, except grocery stores... but wait, it gets even weirder. In each county, ONE grocery store is allowed to sell liquor.  In my county, that store is a nice, spiffy, relatively new Safeway. Have never been able to figure out the logic behind that one!


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 1, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Speaking of weird liquor laws, in Maryland, all kinds of stores are allowed to sell alcoholic beverages, except grocery stores... but wait, it gets even weirder. In each county, ONE grocery store is allowed to sell liquor.  In my county, that store is a nice, spiffy, relatively new Safeway. Have never been able to figure out the logic behind that one!



Sounds like a powerful state legislator owned a chain of grocery stores somewhere down the line.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2019)

Dumb Laws in Texas. The entire Encyclopedia Britannica is banned in Texas because it contains a formula for making beer at home. 

When two trains meet each other at a railroad crossing, each shall come to a full stop, and neither shall proceed until the other has gone. 

*It is illegal to take more than three sips of beer at a time while standing*.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2019)

Connecticut

Crossing on the street 
You aren’t allowed to cross a street while walking on your hands. (Hartford)

     Razor Blades 
It is illegal to dispose of used razor blades.

Walking backwards 
It is unlawful to walk backwards after sunset. (Devon)

Educating dogs 
You may not educate dogs. (Hartford)

Town records 
Town records may not be kept where liquor is sold.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wondering what the story is with that one!  I'm trying to picture a hybrid liquor store/city hall and just can't imagine...


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 1, 2019)

In Missouri, we're trying to keep crime off the streets, errr I mean garages and yards?

Jefferson, Missouri, has a strict attitude towards garage sales. It's illegal to have more than two in a particular location during the course of one year. And, a garage sale can't last longer than three days, and must be held within certain hours.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)

This truly is shocking. I don’t know what to think about all these crazy laws. No clothes lines? No biting off another members limbs? Well duh! Luckily there are varying degrees of guilt. No seducing an unmarried woman and this was in place until 2016???? What?
Oh you poor souls! That’s just crazy.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What???
> 
> Aside from Lemon, Cherry is the only fruit pie I enjoy and always with ice cream.



Better watch where you eat it, Radi


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)

Illegal to put ice cream on cherry pie?
Shut up???

Where do these people come from?
Do they even have taste buds? 

Can you image the police report.

Man in queen square centre shot. Back up on its way. Woman in cafeteria eating pie ‘with’ ice cream. 
Approach with caution. lol


----------



## toffee (Oct 2, 2019)

please stop its hurting me --gets even worse - --who makes this c r a p  up '''


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 2, 2019)

It would be refreshing is our law makers could just concentrate on their _real_ jobs instead of partisan bickering.  Wouldn't that be a throw back.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 2, 2019)

Err.... Ken N Tx.  that Texas law about trains....."

When two trains meet each other at a railroad crossing, each shall come to a full stop, and neither shall proceed until the other has gone. "
If neither train can move until the other is gone-how does the 'other" train get "gone' if it can't move?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 2, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When two trains meet each other at a railroad crossing, each shall come to a full stop, and neither shall proceed until the other has gone. "
> If neither train can move until the other is gone-how does the 'other" train get "gone' if it can't move?


One of 'em is backin' up to a spur


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 2, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> One of 'em is backin' up to a spur


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

> Educating dogs
> You may not educate dogs. (Hartford)



Radish, how do you educate a dog?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 2, 2019)

If I can't have ice cream on my cherry pie, I'm not going to Kansas. And I've eaten fried chicken (in public!) with a fork in Gainesville, GA. So far, the chicken police haven't caught up with me. How does Wisconsin get away with making and selling limburger cheese?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Radish, how do you educate a dog?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2021)

Utah also only allows liquor sales in state owned liquor stores.  We have a lot of strange liquor laws and regulations.

A few years back I tried to buy some booze for a party and discovered it was Arbor Day, and at that time our liquor stores were closed on Arbor Day.  Wouldn't want someone drinking and planting... probably explains all those crooked trees.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 18, 2021)

I have heard that it is illegal to shoot rabbits from a streetcar in New Yawk City.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 18, 2021)

There are dumb laws in virtually Every State.  Do an internet search on Dumb Laws, and be prepared to be amused....or disgusted with the legislators who waste time and taxpayer dollars passing such nonsense.

https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/50-dumb-laws-across-the-united-states.html


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2021)

It Is Prohibited To Harass Big Foot (Washington)​It Is Illegal To Catch A Fish with Your Bare Hands (Kansas)​Drivers Must Not Pump Their Own Gas (Oregon and New Jersey)​


----------



## funnysunnybunny (May 30, 2022)

This used to be a law in Kansas. Now, you can happily enjoy your cherry pie with ice cream in Kansas.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Speaking of weird liquor laws, in Maryland, all kinds of stores are allowed to sell alcoholic beverages, except grocery stores... but wait, it gets even weirder. In each county, ONE grocery store is allowed to sell liquor.  In my county, that store is a nice, spiffy, relatively new Safeway. Have never been able to figure out the logic behind that one!


It may have changed over the years, but when I lived in NY the only alcohol products grocery stores could sell were beer and wine-coolers.  I believe the same was true for convenience stores.  If you wanted anything else-  regular wine, hard liquor- you could only get it at an actual liquor store.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2022)

This isn't 'my' state, but am currently here...  
https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/iowa/10-weird-laws-ia/

Unfortunately, the one about drug stamps is not only true but is often enforced.  Like "Go ahead and do something illegal- but make sure the state gets its cut."


----------

